# Chopper's birfday pawty!



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

I know we have not been around much, we have a lot going on right now. I do check in and look at everyones beautiful babies just rarely have time to post. I miss you guys. I need to get everything back on track. Hopefully it will slow down after my sisters wedding in the beginning of March. I justed wanted everyone to know they are invited to come to Chopper's birthday party. The section of the park is one acre, fenced in.


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~ (Sep 7, 2004)

We will be there!! Can't wait!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Dang I wish I lived in Florida!!! 

Hope you have a great party Chopper! <3


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

If I lived close, Bailey would be there with bells on! I am trying to sweet talk hubby into a little Florida get away... too bad it wouldn't be a "weekend get away" since it would take us almost 3 days to get there! LMAO


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

If we were closer we would be there too.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Yay Kari =) Can't wait to meet you and your family. 


I wish you all could come too.


----------



## Princess Tia (Sep 27, 2008)

happy birthday chopper!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

**bump** =)

The meetup is getting closer. I know there are lots of Florida pup owers on here and I would love to get together with you all. I want to do my shopping so I need to know who is coming. You are allowed to invite other chihuahua/toy dog owners that are friends of yours just let me know...I need a peep count and a pup count.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like you Florida peeps are having a ball. Wish I lived there. We need to do something like that around here! Happy Birthday Chopper! Eat some cake for me!


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chopper! I so wish I could be there!! I will be there in heart and spirit wishing you the best birthday of all! Willow, Sassie and Aries send all their love!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the invitation! Harley, Simon and I would love to be there...if only we lived closer. We will be there in thought though! Happy birfday little man!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

i wish i wish how many times have i said this on this forum and its always I WISH I LIVED IN THE USA dodge would have buddys !!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Dang I wish I live in FL!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Woooweeeee....we are going to have a great time, so far 21 peeps and 22 pups confirmed!!

Hope you can make it Jessie - that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

have a great day all of you and take HEAPS of pics


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Woooweeeee....we are going to have a great time, so far 21 peeps and 22 pups confirmed!!
> 
> Hope you can make it Jessie - that would be AWESOME!!


I hope we can make it, too!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

My husband and I (along with Rylie, Chloe, and Tucker, of course) should be able to make it


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I didn't know there was a dog park in Spring Hill. We've been going to Anclote in New Port Richey with our pups. Good to know! Happy Birthday Chopper!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

~*Jessie*~ said:


> My husband and I (along with Rylie, Chloe, and Tucker, of course) should be able to make it


yay!!!! I can't wait to meet  I think this puts us up somewhere around 30 pups!!!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

LDMomma said:


> I didn't know there was a dog park in Spring Hill. We've been going to Anclote in New Port Richey with our pups. Good to know! Happy Birthday Chopper!


You are welcome to join us at the meetup =) Tell let me know how many people and pups will be attending and what you would like to bring


----------

